# 2006 ser drivers side taillight bulb



## nyr2002nyr (Apr 25, 2007)

I pulled back the carpet and for all 3 bulbs there is one hole WTF?? it seems to be sealed almost so you cant get to anyone of them and the hole is just for the wires to run thru....Any ideas??


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

nyr2002nyr said:


> I pulled back the carpet and for all 3 bulbs there is one hole WTF?? it seems to be sealed almost so you cant get to anyone of them and the hole is just for the wires to run thru....Any ideas??


I believe you have to remove the back assembly and then you would be able to get to the bulbs. There should be some screws or nuts holding it in.


----------



## nyr2002nyr (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow i am still not sure how i missed it but thanks for the help i guess i was just set on seeing it changed from the inside not the outside.

Thanks again!


----------

